# Which BCPs



## ElsieMay (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi 

I am about to start the IM refund programme.  Can anyone tell me when I start the BCPs do I take the combined pill or the pogesterone only pill?

Any info would help as I am in a bit of a panic as I am supposed to be taking them soon and don't have any!

Thank you

EM


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Combined Pill is what is needed and what we at CERAM use.

Ruth


----------



## ElsieMay (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank you Ruth.  Pannic over!

EM


----------

